# Ignorant first timer. Toyota Sienna towing trailer



## Stephen2 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have no knowledge of any of this and no one to teach me.

Recently visiting a campground I noticed the many RV's and travel trailers that people had. It made me think about getting something like this for the family. 

I am interested in small travel trailer if I can and if not a pop up. I am driving a '01 Toyota Sienna. It does not have a hitch therefore I assume it does not have a towing package. The manual states that the maximum gross trailer weight should not exceed 2,000 lbs. 

I have 4 in my family. I was hoping for an older travel trailer. It need not be new, just functional. I would like something with a toilet and shower. This is why I would prefer the trailer and not the pop up. Maybe I am saying that all wrong... Probably. 

I don't even know where to start. I thought I should start with checking on the cost of the hitch but then then I need to know what I am hauling. 

Any suggestions on where to start? I'd like to try to start adding up the pieces and money involved. I could call an RV place but I don't want to have people try to be selling me stuff. I just need to know where to start. 

Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Ignorant first timer. Toyota Sienna towing trailer

Welcome to the forum Stephen.  Think you will have a problem finding a tt that the sienna will tow.  Even one of the teardrops will pretty much overload IMO.  Maybe a small pop up but I would try to stay in the 800 lb range.  Remember that the towing weight will also be affected by what you have in the tow vehicle also.  2000 is not much.  Think you should look into a better tow vehicle or just rent a camper to see if it's a lifestyle you and family like.  Maybe a class C for trial or you may find a rental that offers a tow and TT.  Good luck and remember this is just my opinion.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Ignorant first timer. Toyota Sienna towing trailer

I would agree that there are very few RVs which will weigh less than 2000# when loaded for travel, but there probably are a few. The only trailer that I can think of which may qualify would be the Casita Travel trailer. http://www.casitatraveltrailers.com/about.html

There may also be several of the smaller pop-up trailers that could be under the limit of what you can tow. I suggest that you ask for the GVWR or gross weight limit of any RV considered as you will be risking the safety of your family to tow something that is too heavy at highway speeds. Keep safety first!


----------



## canadiancamper (Jul 21, 2009)

Re: Ignorant first timer. Toyota Sienna towing trailer

Hello. i have a 1999 Ford Windstar .It is rated to pull 2000lbs. My camper , a 1974 Cygnet 16ft weighs 1395 lb. The van pulls it with no real problems, as long as the overdrive is turned off on the transmission. If i were to travel some where that was hilly, i might look into a transmission cooler. but other than that, I have towed it with no problems. I keep my speed around 80-90kmph. There are four of us in the van, plus lugage.
i would make sure your van is well serviced and mechiancly in good shape before investing in it as a tow rig. U-haul has a hitches and wire kits for most rigs. It was $75 for the wire kit, and  $125 for the hitch. I installed it myself.
Hope this of help.


----------



## canadiancamper (Jul 21, 2009)

RE: Ignorant first timer. Toyota Sienna towing trailer

I thought later, I belong to the Tin Can Tourist Club, and I have noticed while veiwing the classafides, that 1. a lot of the older campers,50's-60's-70's, weigh in under 1500lbs. And 2. that the lighter the camper the less chance of having a proper washroom, and fewer things like hot water. Most have a closet for a pot-a-pottie, which means closer parking to the camp washrooms. 
I find the newer the camper, the more it weighs. Almost all the pop up campers I looked at were over 2000lbs.
I lucked out in finding my little camper, as it is light weight, sleeps 5, has a kitchen, and decent storage.It has a tounge weight of 100lbs, which is good, as it doesn't effect the vans handling .
But it comes at the cost of a washroom, and hot water. But i guess that is a trade off i can live with, as we really only use it a half dozen times a year, and for only 4-5 nights each time.
You may want to check out the Tin can site at http://www.tincantourists.com/ . You may find some good ideas of what you are looking for.


----------

